# Solved: High Memory Usage



## apr911

Hello,

I am trying to solve an issue that has recently been occurring on my personal PC. On my PC I have been having issues with high memory usage by several programs that I can not seem to resolve. Usually the programs start small and get bigger, sometimes quickly such as the case with outlook and firefox often jumping from 10k to 60k in a matter of minutes and others slowly of the course of a few hours. I am a computer tech myself and the fact that i cant seem to fix my own computer has been driving me insane. Also any help with the trimming down of running process would be greatly appreciated.

The programs with the highest memory usage typically are: Outlook, Word, firefox 2.0.0.1, rtvscan, vzfw.exe, svchost.exe, yahoo widget engine (konfabulator.exe), ehrecsvr.exe, ehshell. exe.

These processes typically run over 20 mb and under 80 however as you will see in my taskmanager this seems to be a much farther reaching issue that does not always follow what is typical

I have run several antivirus and antispyware checks and have found only one thing. I found 180searchassistant/zango with webroot spysweeper. I am lead to believe this is a false positive however because it fails to clean it, the 180searchassistant removal tool fails to find it, ewido, spybot and windows defender fails to find it. My antivirus Symantec Coporate 10.1.4.4000 finds no viruses.

The high memory usage by the eh* programs may be explained by the fact that i recently hacked apart my MCE 2002 build and upgraded just the MCE software to 2005 build. However, initially after doing the upgrade, there were no high memory usage problems till about a month later.

Below is an image of my Task manager as well as my highjackthis log. I will post another HJT Log and image of my task manager in a few hours, once the programs become bloated again

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:28:27 PM, on 1/25/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\pcAnywhere\awhost32.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cmdagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehrecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Dantz\RETROS~1\wdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\WMPlugIn\SonicStageMonitoring.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony TV Tuner Library\SMceMan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCdb\VzFw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\SONY\sHotKey\sHotKey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WDBtnMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\WDC\SetIcon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Console\console.exe
C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageEnterpriseServer\TrueImageMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageEnterpriseServer\TimounterMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe
C:\Program Files\G6 FTP Server\G6FTPSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\CPF.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\PeerGuardian2\pg2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Trillian\trillian.exe
C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect\retrorun.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Widget Engine\Konfabulator.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Widget Engine\Konfabulator.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Widget Engine\Konfabulator.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Widget Engine\Konfabulator.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Widget Engine\Konfabulator.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehshell.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Antonio\Desktop\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.sony.com/vaiopeople
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.sony.com/vaiopeople
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sHotKey] "C:\Program Files\SONY\sHotKey\sHotKey.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WD Button Manager] WDBtnMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SetIcon] \Program Files\WDC\SetIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Object Dock] "C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Konfabulator] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Widget Engine\Konfabulator.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Console] "C:\Program Files\Console\console.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrueImageMonitor.exe] C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageEnterpriseServer\TrueImageMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AcronisTimounterMonitor] C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageEnterpriseServer\TimounterMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acronis Scheduler2 Service] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BPFTP] "C:\Program Files\G6 FTP Server\G6FTPSrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DiskeeperSystray] "C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkIcon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Comodo Firewall] "C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\CPF.exe" /background
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DU Meter] C:\Program Files\DU Meter\DUMeter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SATARaid 5] "C:\Program Files\Silicon Image\3132 SATARAID5\sam.jar"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [kX Mixer] kxmixer --startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PeerGuardian] C:\Program Files\PeerGuardian2\pg2.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Copy to Semagic - C:\Program Files\Semagic\copy.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Semagic - C:\Program Files\Semagic\link.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_12\bin\npjpi142_12.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_12\bin\npjpi142_12.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.sony.com/vaiopeople
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1145592976531
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1136568512703
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{919240F9-F5E2-4965-B20E-8D0A63079E8A}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: PCANotify - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\PCANotify.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Acronis Scheduler2 Service (AcrSch2Svc) - Acronis - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: pcAnywhere Host Service (awhost32) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\pcAnywhere\awhost32.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Comodo Application Agent (CmdAgent) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Diskeeper Corporation - C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SONYSH~1\AVLib\PACSPT~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Launcher (RetroLauncher) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect\retrorun.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Helper - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect\rthlpsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect WD Service (RetroWDSvc) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Dantz\RETROS~1\wdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStageMonitoring - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\WMPlugIn\SonicStageMonitoring.exe
O23 - Service: Sony TVTA Manager - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony TV Tuner Library\SMceMan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SONYSH~1\AVLib\Sptisrv.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment File Import Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCdb\VzFw.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCs\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment UPnP Client Adapter - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VCSW\VCSW.exe


----------



## JohnWill

Well, you have a ton of stuff running, but nothing jumps out at me as being particularly bad. Here's what mine looks like right now:


----------



## lister

Hmm. I have 35 processes running - & I thought THAT was a lot!


----------



## JohnWill

They add up.  I have a number of things running, and the processes aren't a performance issue, so I haven't gotten anal about trying to minimize them.


----------



## apr911

Well I have enough memory that I dont really noticed much of a performance drop overall but when switching to or from bloated programs there is typically a bit of delay and while not much of one it is annoying all the same...

That being said, there is no reason that I can gather that of 74 process running 36 are running at 30 mb or much higher (outlook was up to 100 and many other programs werent far behind) and 20 were running between 20-30 mb...

Perhaps its not a memory leak issue but a memory release issue? While I have many active processes, I dont have many active programs running, in fact the only programs I had open on my desktop at the time of the taskmanager image were ehshell, outlook, trillian and my yahoo widgets. The rest are all minimized to the taskbar and should have a relatively small footprint unless doing something major which none of the programs were... This image of my taskmanager was taken while my computer was sitting mostly idle only with the 4 mentioned programs open

Today's processes: 71... 16 Under 15mb.... 29 15mb-30mb... 26 over 30 mb.... 

Top user 10 processes: 
1. svchost 86mb
2. rtvscan 82mb
3. firefox 75mb
4. vzfw 62mb
5. ehrecvr 51mb
6. yahoo widget 44mb
7. yahoo widget 42mb
8. wmiprvse 42mb
9. ehtray 41mb
10. msmpeng.exe 40mb


----------



## Empty Inside

hmm I have that prob too guys. But the memory usage of svchost can be "fixed".... I think that this is a windows "error" because when I turn off my Automatic Updates and I restart the comp. the memory usage of svchost is normal.. 20mb not more... try it but I don't really think that salves the problem...


----------



## apr911

Ok so i downloaded a free program called RamPage which is designed to free up the unused memory.

Upon using this program all of my programs with the exception of outlook and ehshell dropped below 15 mb memory use. This is great, but i shouldnt need a program to release memory back to my machine, the programs should be doing it themselves so why arent they?

Any help?


----------



## Empty Inside

From where can we dl this program???


----------



## dpp

If you Google it, it is the second result.


----------



## apr911

still was having high memory usage issues and i found that the rampage program was freeing up physical memory but using up more virtual memory which is never a good thing...

Anyway, I ended up having a major driver issue in the last 2 weeks where i was unable to update installed device drivers...

I finally got fed up with everything going on that i re-imaged the drive... it was over due anyway, last time i re-imaged/restored was in april 06

thanks for all the help


----------



## wilson44512

JohnWill said:


> Well, you have a ton of stuff running, but nothing jumps out at me as being particularly bad. Here's what mine looks like right now:


wow john thats the most ive seen. dont having them slow your pc down? i only have 21 running.


----------



## WhitPhil

wilson44512 said:


> wow john thats the most ive seen. dont having them slow your pc down? i only have 21 running.


The number of active tasks is meaningless. It is what they are doing that will affect performance. In John's case, it shows 4% CPU and a commit charge of 818megs, and I believe he has either 1 or 2 GBs installed. Thus there is a "ton" of room left.


----------



## WhitPhil

And, for all those "RamPage" fans, this site explains why the program does nothing useful and does cause increased use of the pagefile and excess disk activity.

(this also appies to any other "memory managers")


----------



## Empty Inside

I agree "RamPage" doesn't do anything.... It's useless... I'm hoping for a "Microsoft" fix for this...


----------



## WhitPhil

Empty Inside said:


> I'm hoping for a "Microsoft" fix for this...


A MS fix for what?


----------

